# QTFW and Freebsd Installation



## shaunparkes (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a way to graphically manage ipfw on freebsd.  Currently all our rules and routes were set up for us, but its all command line based etc.  I have very limited knowledge of Linux/Unix and would like to change rules etc using a graphical interface.

What I would like is a package that will preserve the current rules, and provide a GUI.

The only package I have come across is QTFW. Can anyone assist on how this package works and how to install it?  How is it accessed once installed, will it preserve all my current rules?

Thanks


----------



## lme@ (Feb 25, 2010)

Take a look at fwbuilder from the ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2010)

Or switch to something like pfSense or m0n0wall, maybe.


----------

